# Hello, any one in Arizona?



## teda (Jun 17, 2010)

Hello, any one in Arizona? What is the difference for PE-civil and PE-structural in Arizona? I am looking at a 5 story building job and wondering whether a PE-structural license will be required or not in Arizona. Many thanks!


----------



## WoodSlinger (Jun 18, 2010)

teda said:


> Hello, any one in Arizona? What is the difference for PE-civil and PE-structural in Arizona? I am looking at a 5 story building job and wondering whether a PE-structural license will be required or not in Arizona. Many thanks!



I'm not in Arizona, but I'm sure the requirment is based on use, occupancy. The type of building determines which engineer is required. What is the building use?


----------



## teda (Jun 18, 2010)

WoodSlinger, thanks for the message, however I reviewed their Board website and did not see the project limitations for PE-civil. I do have SE in Nevada and think I can get PE-structural in Arizona without new exam. But I do not want to pay extra fee for it unless necessary since I am already PE-civil in Arizona. Where did you see the requirements are based on use, occupancy?



WoodSlinger said:


> teda said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, any one in Arizona? What is the difference for PE-civil and PE-structural in Arizona? I am looking at a 5 story building job and wondering whether a PE-structural license will be required or not in Arizona. Many thanks!
> ...


----------



## WoodSlinger (Jun 18, 2010)

teda said:


> WoodSlinger, thanks for the message, however I reviewed their Board website and did not see the project limitations for PE-civil. I do have SE in Nevada and think I can get PE-structural in Arizona without new exam. But I do not want to pay extra fee for it unless necessary since I am already PE-civil in Arizona. Where did you see the requirements are based on use, occupancy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's more of an assumption based upon my understanding of the requirements in California. Arizona must have some definition of the requirement in their statutes, etc. For example, Nebraska has a seperate structural designation, but they state in their statutes that a civil pe can seal structural documents if that is their area of expertise and the client does not object.

I'm afraid I'm not a lot of help here for you.


----------



## teda (Jun 18, 2010)

Per my research so far, there is no project limitation between PE-civil and PE-structural in Arizona. It is just title……


----------

